# Big Flashy Advertisement ...



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

... for "Florida Poodle Breeders" just appeared on my PF page : 

Florida Puppies For Sale.net


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mine too......wow:afraid: And I was logged in.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

They have that for every state at least on the East Coast. I can't believe the price's & if people actually go to those sites & buy a dog. What idiots.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

3dogs said:


> They have that for every state at least on the East Coast. I can't believe the price's & if people actually go to those sites & buy a dog. What idiots.


They exist but I think the OP said s/he's surprised by the fact that this type of ad shows up on this forum.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> They exist but I think the OP said s/he's surprised by the fact that this type of ad shows up on this forum.


Yes, that's right. If I was Googling around Poodle sites across the Web and this showed up, I would not be surprised. Then again, I really have no good reason to believe this site is exclusive.

Perhaps this goes to the "making the list private" issue ? I don't know.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think it has anything to do with privacy does it? The admins allow / choose who advertise.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

No, from my understanding the ads are placed there by google by the popularity of what you search..this forum happens to be about animals so all the ads are animal related and if you google something/ look up something pertaining to animals they would pop up...the admin has the ability to block certain ads that the people on the forums do not wish to see (the doodle ones) but only if they are reported to him

I did a project on homosexuality through out the ages (very intresting research paper I did...) and all my ads on every site I visited were for gay hook up sites for a whole week... v.v


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have a lot of zumba and frye boot ads


----------



## Administrator (Sep 16, 2009)

Olie said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with privacy does it? The admins allow / choose who advertise.


Sorry but this is an incorrect statement and the kind of misleading statement that causes friction among the community. It's not the first time we've had this discussion about the ads. 

We use an ad network that serves ads on all our pet sites and we have worked extensively to block every word associated with ads that sell puppies. Occasionally, some will get by the filters we have put in place because these advertisers using the network are able to disguise their ad and/or blatantly lie. When that happens and an ad does show up, all you have to do is notify myself or a moderator here and we will have the link blocked within 24 hours (such as this one).


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Issues like this occur because most people have no idea how ads work on a site like this. The forum developers insert an ad module onto the page. This software module and the service feeding it may or may not have various controls and filters the site owner can use, but basically, the ads that are shown are automatically determined by the software, not individually selected by the site operator. No matter how diligent you are, you end up fighting a rear-guard, losing battle. Like email spammers, the ad creators are endlessly inventing ways to get around the filters. It's an arms race.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

poodleadm said:


> Sorry but this is an incorrect statement and the kind of misleading statement that causes friction among the community. It's not the first time we've had this discussion about the ads.


First of all my comment was intended to have a question mark just like the first comment did. My error. 

I am not sure how that would cause friction among the community anyway. Can you be a bit more specific to what you are implying? 

I am not one that has caused friction on this forum.....


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I did a project on homosexuality through out the ages (very intresting research paper I did...) and all my ads on every site I visited were for gay hook up sites for a whole week... v.v


Well that could have been a very interesting week Keith


----------

